
Caporal.js: Build Awesome CLI Apps with Node.js - mattallty
https://github.com/mattallty/Caporal.js
======
dvdhnt
Hey Matthias, I often build CLI programs using Commander [1]. Caporal seems
very similar. Can you tell me why I'd choose your library over the
alternative? Thanks and congrats on the work so far.

1\. [https://github.com/tj/commander.js](https://github.com/tj/commander.js)

